

Videogrep searches through dialog in video files and makes supercuts - albertzeyer
https://github.com/antiboredom/videogrep

======
albertzeyer
Via:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159115)

Note that videogrep at the moment just uses subtitle files, while audiogrep
uses speech recognition.

